# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر-مقطع کارشناسی( نرم افزار- سخت افزار)

## Sub Zero

خیلی از دوستان در زمینه مهندسی کامپیوتر-مقطع کارشناسی سوال داشتند . شاید مطالب زیر بتونه تا حدی اونا رو با این رشته اشنا کنه . 

معرفی رشته:

رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر در مقطع کارشناسی دارای سه گرایش سخت افزار و نرم افزار و فناوری اطلاعات است گرایش سخت افزار در برگیرنده فعالیت های آموزشی، پژوهشی و صنعتی در خصوص قطعات، بردها، تجهیزات و در نهایت سیستم های کامپیوتری در مقیاس های مختلف است و یکی از شاخه های مهم آن به نام معماری کامپیوتر (طراحی و ساخت کامپیوتر) می باشد.هدف از گرایش نرم افزار کامپیوتر، آموزش و پژوهش در زمینه زبانهای مختلف برنامه نویسی، سیستم های عامل مختلف و طراحی انواع الگوریتم ها می باشد.

هدف تحصیل در رشته  مهندسی کامپیوتر:

رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر که به طراحی و ساخت اجزای مختلف کامپیوتر می پردازد، از اهمیت بسیار زیادی در دنیای امروز برخوردار است. هدف از طی این دوره تربیت کارشناسانی است که در زمینه تحلیل، طراحی، ساخت و راه اندازی دستگاهها و مجموعه های سخت افزاری جدید، بررسی و شناخت مجموعه های سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری موجود، نگه داری، عیبیابی و تعمیر و اصلاح و توسعه فعالیت کنند.طراحی، شبیه سازی، فرآوری، پردازش، سنجش، آموزش، ویرایش و … همه مفاهیمی هستند که با بالاترین دقت و در کوتاهترین مدت زمان ممکن در برنامه های نرم افزاری کامپیوتر انجام می شوند. لذا هدف از این رشته تربیت نیروی متخصص برای انجام امور فوق است. 

توانایی های فارغ التحصیلان رشته  مهندسی کامپیوتر:

فارغ التحصیلان این مقطع، قابلیتها و تواناییهای زیادی دارند و چنانچه در مسیر مناسب هدایت شوند، قادر خواهند بود مشکلات زیادی را حل کنند. برخی از این تواناییها به شرح زیر است:

»       بررسی و شناخت نرم افزارها و سخت افزارهای جدید و به کارگیری آنها.
»       بررسی کمبودها و نیازهای نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری بخشهای صنعت و خدمات و تدوین نیازهای آنها، امکان سنجی وتعیین ابزار و نیروی انسانی لازم برای رفع کمبودها.
»       تجزیه و تحلیل سیستمهای کوچک و متوسط نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری و ارائه راه حل مناسب برای اجرای آنها.
»       طراحی مجموعه های کوچک و متوسط نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری و تولید طرحهای اجرایی برای آنها.
»    اجرای طرحهای کامپیوتری، نصب، آزمایش و آموزش آنها.
»      پشتیبانی و نگهداری سیستمهای نرم افزاری شامل شناسایی خطاها، رفع خطاها و افزودن امکانات جدید به سیستمها.
»      عیب یابی کامپیوترها و سیستمهای کامپیوتری و رفع عیبها.
»       شناسایی فنون جدید طراحی و ساخت کامپیوتر و ارزیابی و به کارگیری
آنها. تواناییهای ذکر شده مربوط به کارشناسان نرم افزار و سخت افزار می باشد؛ اما روشن است که کارشناسان نرم افزار در محدوده مسائل نرم افزاری توانایی بیشتری دارند و برعکس کارشناسان سخت افزار در محدوده مسائل سخت افزاری از توانایی بیشتری برخوردارند.  

وضعیت نیاز کشور به این رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر در حال حاضر:

رشته کامپیوتر که باعث جهانی شدن اطلاعات و ارتباطات شده است ، رشته امروز و آینده است تا جایی که پیش بینی میشود تا ۱۰ سال دیگر در کشورهای پیشرفته مردم همان قدر که به نیروی برق وابسته هستند به شبکه اینترنت وابسته خواهند شد. با توجه به توضیحات گفته شده روند رو به رشد استفاده از کامپیوتر در زندگی روزانه، اشتغال و موقعیت کاری برای فارغ التحصیلان این رشته فراهم است تا در قالب شرکتهای تولیدکننده نرم افزار، شرکتهای تولیدکننده قطعات، مراکز صنعتی تولیدی، شرکتها و مؤسسات خدماتی، مراکز آموزشی و … مشغول به کار شده و فعالیت کنند. با توجه به پیشرفت کند ایران نسبت به جامعه جهانی کامپیوتر، در سالهای اخیر نیاز به مهندسین خلاق و کوشا در این زمینه کاملاً احساس میشود.روند رو به رشد استفاده از کامپیوتر در محافل عمومی و خصوصی، استفاده گسترده از شبکه اینترنت و زمینه های مرتبط با آن، فراهم آمدن شرایط آموزش و تجارت الکترونیک همه و همه دست به دست هم داده اند تا از اکنون چشم انداز روشنی نسبت به آینده این رشته وجود داشته باشد به نحوی که فعالان در این زمینه از آینده معلوم و مطمئنی برخوردار خواهند بود. تنها نگرانی به قسمت نرم افزار مربوط می شود که باید مهندسان خلاق ایرانی اقدام به تهیه نرم افزارهای گوناگون و کارآمد کرده تا تنها مصرف کننده صرف نباشیم. 

عناوین دروس رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر در گرایش سخت افزار ونرم افزار:

1- فیزیک ۱و۲              2- آزمایشگاه ۱و۲                   3- ریاضی ۱و۲ 
4- مبانی کامپیوتر و برنامه سازی                  
5-  آزمایشگاه کامپیوتر 
6- معادلات دیفرانسیل 
7- ساختمان های گسسته 
8- برنامه سازی پیشرفته
9-  آمار واحتمالات مهندسی
10- ریاضی مهندسی
11- مدارهای الکتریکی ۱ 
12-  آزمایشگاه مدارهای الکتریکی ۱ 
13- ساختمان داده ها 
14- زبان ماشین و برنامه ریزی سیستم
15-  مدارهای الکترونیکی
16- آزمایشگاه مدارهای الکترونیکی
17- مدارهای منطقی 
18- طراحی الگوریتم ها 
19- طراحی و پیاده سازی زبان های برنامه سازی
20- ریز پردازنده ۱ 
21- آزمایشگاه ریز پردازنده ۱ 
22-  معماری کامپیوتر 
23-  آزمایشگاه معماری کامپیوتر 
24- شبکه های کامپیوتری 
25-  آزمایشگاه شبکه های کامپیوتری 
26- سیستم های عامل
27 - کارگاه عمومی
---------------------------------------------
منبع

----------


## queen_z

سلام
خسته نباشید
من یه سوال داشتم، میخوام برا کارشناسی کامپیوتر امتحان بدم تو گرایش نرم افزار!
خب حالا اگه میدونین بگین که چه کتاب هایی رو باید بخونم برا امتحان؟؟؟؟؟؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## mohsen_zamamdar

آقا من خیلی از الگوریتم نویسی و طراحی فلوچارت خوشم میاد و خیلی دوست دارم برای ساخت نرم افزار به جز برنامه نویسی تو این بخش طراحی الگوریتم هم مشارکت کنم آیا مهندسی نرم افزار همین چیزا رو یاد میده یا باید برم رشته دیگه؟؟؟
آقا خواهشا کسی میدونه جواب بده من انتخاب رشته دارم

----------

